

Adobe Edge Animate proves HTML5 is no substitute for Flash - joxie
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/realworld/380242/adobe-edge-animate-proves-html5-is-no-substitute-for-flash

======
unhammer
Some key quotes:

"Tom Arah says the shift from Flash to HTML has set web design back 15 years"

"Older versions of Internet Explorer offer only spotty HTML5 support"

"asking visitors to download a plugin [here he's not talking about Flash] to
view open content is both awkward and undesirable"

Is it April 1st already? ;-) But seriously, complaining about HTML5 because
_one_ of the tools you can create it with is not good enough, that's not an
argument. "This new energy saving bulb I bought looks too yellow, ergo all
energy saving bulbs suck and we should stick with the old ones."

There might be point hidden in there that we need better tools for non-
programmers to create "quickly create flick-book-style sequential animations",
but that is 1) a criticism of tool availability, not HTML5 itself, and 2) not
something you can argue without looking at more than just Adobe's offering.

~~~
sidcool
On target.

